# 1 correct answer = 10 grains of rice



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Feed the world with correct answers in this game...

FreeRice

GO the power of the net!!!!

Luc H.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

If they are really interested in helping, why not just donate all the rice.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with you on this. The quiz may be fun, but just making a donation is simpler and far more direct.

shel


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I stopped at 500 grains of rice because it was getting a bit boring. I did notice that it put me on "vocabulary level 45". I assume it was trying to make it difficult for me to donate rice? When I started, the level was much lower.

Anyhoo... there ya go, 500 grains of rice and I may go later and play a bit more.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

The title here reminded me of a historical game of chess in Persia.

The smart one challenged the king, one grain for the first square, 2 for the next, then 4, then 8, etc

The king saw it as an insignificant challenge. When the smart one won, the amount of grain (2^63 grains) was more than in the entire kingdom.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

how it works?

It's the power of advertisement. Every correct click generates pennies of advertising revenues which is used to buy rice which is then donated. 

What it cost to you is some time and a challenge. 

The power of the net is that potentially many millions of people can go spend a little time answering questions and make someone benefit from a donation of free rice.

Thats all.
Luc H.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

What percentage of the advertising revenue goes to buy rice? I didn't see a claim of 100% and I assume the site hosting and such come out of the revenues too. I hope the percentage is high.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

This is the article I read...

BBC NEWS | Europe | Web game provides rice for hungry

endorsed by:
Josette Sheeran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You decide if it is a noble charity.

Luc H.


----------

